# Looking For Pics Of Crew--rangitane



## dogsbody (May 27, 2006)

HI THERE,

IM LOOKING FOR PHOTOS OF CREW THAT SAILED

ON NZSCOs RANGITANE, BETWEEN 1966&68.

MY UNCLE, POP JOHNSON, WAS KILLED, AFTER FALLING

BETWEEN SHIP AND QUAY, I THINK IN KG 5 OR RA DOCKS, WHILE SERVING ON THE RANGITANE.

I THINK HE WAS QUARTERMASTER, HE WAS FROM SUNDERLAND. IF ANYONE SERVED WITH POP AND HAS A PHOTO OF HIM, I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT.

CHEERS,
PAUL.


----------

